

MIPS goes to Pluto - unclebucknasty
http://blog.imgtec.com/mips-processors/mips-goes-to-pluto

======
jhallenworld
Neat! I made a battery powered hand-held computer using IDT's MIPS R3041 long
ago (1996 or so). It was nice because you could use gcc to cross-compile for
it in Linux. My computer also used a Xilinx FPGA. The CPU was not particularly
low power, but the FPGA was pretty good. So the CPU was powered off between
key-presses- each time you hit a key it went through the entire reset process.
I discovered that the external crystal oscillator also used a lot of power, so
had to be powered off also.

Anyway, I'm curious what they use for glue logic on New Horizons. I certainly
would not use an FPGA: too SEU sensitive.

~~~
planteen
Actel and Xilinx rad hard antifuse FPGAs are standard on space missions. Most
LEON processors flying are soft cores on FPGAs.

